# Vicki's Confession



## Machaira (Jun 11, 2007)

During a recent "discussion"  regarding "perseverance of the saints," on a predominately Arminian board, a poster named "Vicki" fessed up. 



> It revolts me because if it's true then I cannot see how TULIP can be false. It means God decides who will be saved and who will not be saved because we are incapable of choosing this for ourselves. If that's who God is, then I don't know Him at all. I'm not His child and I don't know His voice.



I think this comment demonstates very clearly that Arminian objections are not Biblical/exegetical, but rather philosophical. Arminians insists on creating God in their own image and likeness instead of the other way around. 

I can't be too hard on Vicki at this point. Her comment reflects my own thinking, way back when, when as far as I knew, Arminianism was the only game in town. What would you say to Vicki?


----------



## Poimen (Jun 11, 2007)

Machaira said:


> During a recent "discussion"  regarding "perseverance of the saints," on a predominately Arminian board, a poster named "Vicki" fessed up.
> 
> I think this comment demonstates very clearly that Arminian objections are not Biblical/exegetical, but rather philosophical. Arminians insists on creating God in their own image and likeness instead of the other way around.
> 
> I can't be too hard on Vicki at this point. Her comment reflects my own thinking, way back when, when as far as I knew, Arminianism was the only game in town. What would you say to Vicki?



Children don't choose their Father: "We love Him because He first loved us." 1 John 4:19 And a Father never stops loving His children (Romans 8:35&39)


----------



## jenney (Jun 11, 2007)

I ache for Vicky and my heart breaks because she may mean this: she may really not know Him and find the Truth about Him to be revolting to her. That is truly what the perishing one feels: revulsion at the smell of death.

Does she seem from other posts that she is really experiencing a dark night of the soul as she apprehends this reality? Or does she seem to mean it in a rebellious sort of way, like, "oh yeah? well, no God I know is like that! So if you insist He is, then you are going to have to question my salvation!" I don't know what she is getting at.

What would I say?
I would ask Vicky:
"What is it about that "truth" that bothers you so much?

What will you do if it is true? Are you at a point where you will search the Scripture and ask God to reveal Himself no matter what the consequences? or are you saying that if that is the truth, you want no part in that sort of God? You don't have to be a Calvinist to be a Christian, but don't you want to know if it is _true_? 

If you care about truth, then I pray you will have the courage to trust God and search His Word to answer the hard questions.
If you don't care about truth, then I will pray for your soul. You see, I believe God is the one to change hearts and to reveal truth, so I can pray for you and know that He can reveal Himself to you through His Word. May He be pleased to show you His mercy."

or something along those lines. Truly, may God have mercy on her.


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 11, 2007)

Good advice Jenny. I would share the gospel with her too. I'd share the calivinist truths but maybe not with 'labels.' She may find that that is exactly what she believes.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 11, 2007)

It was Jonathan Edwards who remarked that one sign of conversion is that the doctrines that once appeared most odious now appeared most sweet and comforting.


----------



## jbergsing (Jul 6, 2007)

Vicki's comment was my very first reaction to the DoG. I lost sleep many nights studying and praying about it, hoping God would prove DoG in error. I know of no one who didn't have this initial reaction. But here I am, humbled and thankful at the thought of His choosing me. So maybe as she studies more she'll come to the realization that it is completely biblical, as well.


----------

